# Sawdust Price?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

How much do people pay for sawdust? :/ I asked one of the butchers here and he said he'd sell it for $1.99/lb which sounds really expensive to me. I can go get 5lb of chicken w/bone, green tripe and beef w/o bone (Bones are cheap cheap cheap though) for $7.99 a chub which comes out to about $1.60/lb. Which would I be better off going with??

This will be supplementing Artisan Pork food and she's a small dog so it's not like it's going to come out expensive. (About 2oz of meat a day mixed with her other foods) Either way I just figured I'd ask what YOU would personally go for. One is from the butcher and human grade (He said he puts it back into his meat so he has to call me this week after he's saved some) and the other is "human grade" but sold for animals from Blue Ridge Beef. (Which of course will be where I get my green tripe from regardless)

I'm still going to check around with two other butchers when I get the chance but just figured I'd ask for now anyways.


----------

